# Encender una Luz desde un control remoto



## cristianfd (Sep 7, 2009)

Que tal soy nuevo en este tema, pero me encanta todo lo que es electronica, estoy aprendiendo: me gustaria saber, (aclaro soy de rosario, alguien de aca o sepa donde), como puedo hacer:
1º quiero encender la luz (desde la tapa de luz) desde un control remoto, es decir yo toco un boton se prende toco otro y se apaga.

Otro tema, quiero poner una cerradura electrica se como instalarla, pero me gustaria sber como puedo hacer lo mismo, desde un control remoto que le llege coriente y cuando lo suelte se apague un abraso, desdeya muchas gracias.

Me gusta mucho la automatizacion de las cosas

DEsde ya gracias al que me reponda


----------



## gilnog15 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hola. Estoy trabajando en el tema. Lo primero que debes decidir es si la acción ocurrirá cuando se presione cualquier tecla del control remoto, o si se requiere que se oprima una tecla específica. Para el primer caso el circuito es relativamente sencillo. Solamente se trata de sensar el haz de infrarojos sin decodificarlo. Se usaría cualquier control remoto y solamente se necesita dirigir el haz hacia el sensor en la pared. Cabe el riesgo de que la luz se active en momentos no deseados, cuando estás cambiando un canal, por ejemplo. Para evitar esto se requiere decodificar el haz infrarojo y eso es mucho más complicado. Cuál es tu necesidad? Próximament estaré enviando el circuito adecuado. Saludos desde Colombia.


----------

